# My tiel has a foot fetish!!



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought I would share some photos.. Does anyone else have this problem lol?? He will even run across the room to them and if you hide your feet from him he will try to find them. He also will sing happy and you know it to them lol.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

hahaha yes zippy is the same, I have had to stop zippy going on my feet as he gets over friendly with them:blush:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

aw that's so cute  my tiel sings happy and you know it too, but not to my feet


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Amy loves my feet but she tries to eat my flower tattoos lol


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

Yea heres a vidoe of him
http://www.youtube.com/watch?=kEJ8K22ap4o


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Anna-marie said:


> Amy loves my feet but she tries to eat my flower tattoos lol


Mine does the same thing with the tattoo on my chest
They're probably thinking "why won't this thing come off!"


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

My parrotlet likes to attack feet, now it doesn't even matter if you have socks on or not.


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's more pics


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

He even protects my feet lol


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

I know the feeling, Pepe does the same thing. He loves feet, can't leave them alone.
:lol:


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Mine does the same thing with the tattoo on my chest
> They're probably thinking "why won't this thing come off!"


yeah she also goes for my cherry blossom on my chest but I have really ticklish feet so she's very lucky she's not gone for a fly cross the room lol


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

My boy Ziggy also loves feet! He will sing and talk to them. He loves to sit on the tip top of my toes. And if you're laying down, he wants to be as close to them as possible.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker hates my mammoth feet, but Jaid just sits on them and demands a ride


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

I think it's funny that a lot of cockatiels like feet I thought that my bird was just weird lol


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup! Skiddles will sit on your feet and sing every chance she can.


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Yup! Skiddles will sit on your feet and sing every chance she can.


Sounds just like my skittles lol he does the same thing!


----------

